# new future project...wine rack



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

amoungst my many new projects for spring (more harvest tables, recessed ironing board, book shelf above office wall cabinets, mother wants book shelving) the daughter wants a wine rack for christmas.....has anyone built any? willing to share your pics/plans?...:shifty: julie


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I completed this one last October. 
It's a variation on a Woodsmith plan. 
I often modify published plans to meet my needs.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*wine rack*

beautiful! i'll show my daughter and see if this is type/style she wants! looks fantastic!....question: i c u have bottles on shelf too...were they too large for your bins? and if so, should i maybe allow for larger bottles? julie


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

The plans were sized to fit regular wine bottles. I occasionally get the magnum size bottles and they fit nicely on the shelf. You could enlarge the bins to fit magnums.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Julie, Wood Magazine in their last issue had a small countertop wine rack that I intend on making but haven't had a chance too yet. Not sure if you are looking for a large one or small but it is kind of a neat design. Here is a link where you can see it. About half way down. 

I make my own wine so I have larger racks in my basement for storage and like to bring up just a few bottles at a time so for me it will be perfect.

John

http://www.woodstore.net/is188de20.html


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

If you google "wine racks" you will see many interesting variations on the theme. Some of them look very easy to build.

Gerry


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*wine racks*

i am here at my daughters,,,she's the one who wants it....so later we'll google to find what she is thinking of...thanxs


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*wine rack*

well i guess she prefers i utilize an antique shelf unit she has....so, when i get it home i'll take pics before/after....it is about 5'h x 18"w x 18"d.....she wants a goblet holder to hang the glasses from and then the bins....wants them horizontal as oppossed to diagonal. i'll hunt the barn for used wood or have to do a stress paint job on the new stuff....shouldn't take too long at all. reinforce the whole thing ..will be a lot of weight. thanx all......jj


----------



## Marktrl (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is a wine rack that I'm just about finished with. Its my version of the one David Marks built on his Woodworks show on DIY network.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*wine rack*

thanx for the response...yours looks great! daughter decided she wanted an antique shelving unit revamped.....i've been busy and lazy the last two weeks and really haven't done anything at home except eat sleep watch tv and spend time on this forum! hopefully this weekend i will get around to taking pics and getting on with some things! jj


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know if this will help, as it's a bit more than a rack. It's all Red Oak, including matching enclosure. 
.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*beautiful!*

Oh my gosh that is beautiful ...i don't drink wine...daughter does.....she has a small house now....someday when she moves up ..that would be what she would want! that's really nice. i like the glass doors..the storage of the wine can be beautiful and is always hidden. not being a wine appreciator or knowning anything about it , is there a problem with light exposure? if so, you could still add the glass doors dependent upon what is in next room and the amount of light entering. jj


----------

